# Trivia 6/20



## luckytrim (Jun 20, 2018)

trivia 6/20
DID YOU KNOW...
It would take about 20 Mercury's to weigh as much as our  Earth.

1. "The Terminator"(1984), "Titanic" (1997) and "Avatar"  (2009) were all 
directed by which famous director?
2. The country of Botswana is located on which  continent?
3. If I want to travel from Warsaw, Poland to Paris, France,  in which 
direction should I head?
  a. - North
  b. - South
  c. - East
  d. - West
4. If I mention to my pal that our waitress is " callipygian",  what am I 
commenting on ?
  a. - Her Beautiful hair
  b. - Her Well-Shaped Buttocks
  c. - Her long Legs
  d. - Her Efficiency at her work
5. Which late night talk show host did Oprah finally end a  16-year feud with 
by going on his show?
6. "The Year of Three Popes" happened most recently in what  year ?
(Bonus; name the three Popes involved...)
7. What are the four ghosts in 'Pac-Man' named?
8. How would you write 76 in Roman Numerals ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In France, in 1947, Convicted murderer Hamida Djandoubi became  the last 
person to meet his end by the “National Razor” after he was  executed by the 
guillotine.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. James Cameron
2. Africa
3. - d
4. - b
5. David Letterman
6. 1978
( Paul VI, John Paul I, John Paul II )
7.  Blinky, Pinky, Inky, and Clyde
8. LXXVI

CRAP !!
Convicted murderer Hamida Djandoubi became the last person to  meet his end 
by the “National Razor” after he was executed by the  guillotine in 1977 . 
Still, the machine's 189-year reign only officially came to an  end in 
September 1981, when France abolished capital punishment for  good


----------

